# Holgate Brewery, Flat Beer,poor Barstaff,slap Time



## Toper (22/1/12)

After about 10 visits to Holgate,my first bad experience.Last night ,3 of us,a quiet night over a few pints, planned for an overseas visitors goodbye. A Belgian Blonde! Aaaah gotta try that! 3 pints @$11 each,Topaz hops in moderation apart from that i couldn't tell the diff from Carlton Draught ..Yuk! No Belgian yeast derived character in any way, Same thought all round too.My fault though,should have bought a sample first.Second round, 1 Pale Ale ,1 ESB ,and for me a Temptress .Macedon ale was fine ,but the Temptress and the ESB were totally flat,******* totally flat ! And what does the barman say ? 'It's because of the handpump,you get lower carbonation'.Lower,but not none ,idiot! .And the beer comes from a pressurised metal keg,so the pump is really only for display.Wot a fuckhead.At no time did anyone actually check if the 2 beers were flat ,either by trying a sample from the tap or checking the pressure in the keg room,they just kept serving them to other patrons despite our comments.Totally pissweak and not a nice (financially) experience for us .Slap time bar staff ! And we bought hamburgers next door just cos of it


----------



## jbowers (23/1/12)

I've had their ESB on handpump a few times (not at the brewery though) and found the carbonation to be basically dead on with what I tried in London at real-ale pubs. They make a good range of beers, if you can look past the (potentially not so) occasional dose of diacetyl.

Also, you've been there 10 times, and on the 11th time they happened to have one beer on that wasn't great, and their casks were running flatter than usual? Sounds like a pretty well run business if you ask me. If only 1 out of 11 Australian craft beers I had presented serious problems, I'd be a happy man. 

Also, as far as I am aware, the hand-pump kegs would not be served using pressure. They might use CO2 as a way of preventing oxidation in the beer, but the pressure required to serve the beer most certainly comes from the pump itself....


----------



## Midnight Brew (23/1/12)

I think once you tap a keg using oxygen to serve/carbonate you only have about 2 days before the beer takes a nose dive. The kegs wouldnt be carbonated anyway thats the whole idea behind a hand pump. IMO hand pumps dont quiet fit into Aus craft beer as you'll never go through a keg quick enough before it becomes tainted. Thats my 2cents anyway.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (23/1/12)

Midnight Brew said:


> I think once you tap a keg using oxygen to serve/carbonate you only have about 2 days before the beer takes a nose dive. The kegs wouldnt be carbonated anyway thats the whole idea behind a hand pump. IMO hand pumps dont quiet fit into Aus craft beer as you'll never go through a keg quick enough before it becomes tainted. Thats my 2cents anyway.



Absolutely correct. But I reckon that throwing out a $300+ keg makes that a bit hard for a bar operator to part with. A real shame that a brewery wouldn't care about how their beer is served at their own bar.


----------



## Midnight Brew (23/1/12)

Also it would be great if they could package the hand pump beers in smaller kegs like 30L ones to keep the turnover high and to prevent these problems but the tax is more on a smaller keg then a 50L one.

"Brewers are effectively penalized for selling beer in small kegs and bottles as beer in containers less than 50L (bottles, cans, small kegs) attracts a large hike in excise tax of around an extra $0.50 per litre of full strength beer. Small brewers are already paying premiums for their ingredients without the economies of scale as the major brewers so the cost to produce a litre of beer is significantly more expensive for them. Small brewers would much prefer to sell beer in 20L or 30L kegs and in bottles, which are also great for promoting moderation and a healthy lifestyle, but all of these attract the highest excise rate possible."

More in this article:
http://www.beerandbrewer.com/ForumRetrieve...amp;TopicID=297


----------



## erniebeer (23/1/12)

Holgate brewery do have a great selection but yes the ambience and feel of the place tends to be business business business and not the friendly type of service for a small brewery. Great presentation of the place and the bottles but i do agree not the friendliest small run business out there.


----------



## manticle (23/1/12)

Email Natasha.

I had trouble when I wanted to ask some questions about dinner and brewery tours, having already booked and paid for a room a few months back. I'd rung the number listed and the bar/restaurant was obviously busy with service but I was brushed off and told to ring back 'later when we're not so busy'.

I emailed my questions to Natasha instead and politely mentioned the brush off - she was apologetic which was all I needed. Once we got there, bar staff and restaurant staff were very polite and helpful.


----------



## unco_tomato (23/1/12)

Doesn't sound too good to me. I was planning a road trip from Sydney to Melbourne for a week-long pub crawl with some friends in March. Holgate was on the list, but given what you said and the fact we have already tried all of their year-round brews it could be worth a miss. I hate ignorant bar staff who won't listen to your complaint, or at the very least sample the beer for themselves and give you their opinion on it. 

I had the same thing at 4 Pines in Manly. I got the ESB which tasted like the beer line was full of water. It was extremely bland and watery with no carbonation. I said "i think there is water in my beer, it's nothing like any ESB I've had in the past". The barman answers "We're just trying to keep you on your toes" smiles and serves another customer. I was severely pissed that he didn't even pour himself one, or take a sample of mine. I didn't buy any more beer that night, but I will admit I went back as I do like the venue and their beer (usually). As expected, next time I went back the ESB was much better.

I would go there once a fortnight with mates if they weren't so rude. Instead I make my way there once every 5-6 weeks.


----------



## bum (23/1/12)

unco_tomato said:


> given what you said


That it was great the 10 times previous? Good idea. Call off the trip!


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (23/1/12)

unco

Holgate is excellent. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Count Vorlauf (23/1/12)

toper01 said:


> After about 10 visits to Holgate,my first bad experience.Last night ,3 of us,a quiet night over a few pints, planned for an overseas visitors goodbye. A Belgian Blonde! Aaaah gotta try that! 3 pints @$11 each,Topaz hops in moderation apart from that i couldn't tell the diff from Carlton Draught ..Yuk! No Belgian yeast derived character in any way, Same thought all round too.My fault though,should have bought a sample first.Second round, 1 Pale Ale ,1 ESB ,and for me a Temptress .Macedon ale was fine ,but the Temptress and the ESB were totally flat,******* totally flat ! And what does the barman say ? 'It's because of the handpump,you get lower carbonation'.Lower,but not none ,idiot! .And the beer comes from a pressurised metal keg,so the pump is really only for display.Wot a fuckhead.At no time did anyone actually check if the 2 beers were flat ,either by trying a sample from the tap or checking the pressure in the keg room,they just kept serving them to other patrons despite our comments.Totally pissweak and not a nice (financially) experience for us .Slap time bar staff ! And we bought hamburgers next door just cos of it



Hi, 
Ian here. I'm one of the brewers at Holgate. Sorry you had a bad experience, but glad it was only 1 out of 10. We'll work on that average. I was pouring 5000 or so beers at Ballarat at the time or would have been happy to field your complaint and avoid the necessity of an online rant. The Blonde was pouring pretty well at Ballarat- sold out by 4, but Rachell zoomed a couple more kegs down by 5:30. Those were gone by 7:30. Obviously a very unpopular beer. Had some nice comments from fellow brewers and the Beer Diva on it, but they probably don't know what they're on about. It was fermented with 1762 at 22-24C so surprised you didn't pick up any Belgian characteristics. Maybe it would have been a nice accompaniment for those gourmet top shop burgers.

As for the pumps - yes we serve from metal kegs rather than casks, but it is pumped up from the cellar, not forced through like the electronic show taps in the UK.

If you make it back again and we're around give us a holler and I'll shout you a pint. 

Cheers
Ian


----------



## spog (23/1/12)

:beer: now thts customer service,and nailing the lid shut....cheers......spog.........


Count Vorlauf said:


> Hi,
> Ian here. I'm one of the brewers at Holgate. Sorry you had a bad experience, but glad it was only 1 out of 10. We'll work on that average. I was pouring 5000 or so beers at Ballarat at the time or would have been happy to field your complaint and avoid the necessity of an online rant. The Blonde was pouring pretty well at Ballarat- sold out by 4, but Rachell zoomed a couple more kegs down by 5:30. Those were gone by 7:30. Obviously a very unpopular beer. Had some nice comments from fellow brewers and the Beer Diva on it, but they probably don't know what they're on about. It was fermented with 1762 at 22-24C so surprised you didn't pick up any Belgian characteristics. Maybe it would have been a nice accompaniment for those gourmet top shop burgers.
> 
> As for the pumps - yes we serve from metal kegs rather than casks, but it is pumped up from the cellar, not forced through like the electronic show taps in the UK.
> ...


----------



## Rowy (23/1/12)

Count Vorlauf said:


> Hi,
> Ian here. I'm one of the brewers at Holgate. Sorry you had a bad experience, but glad it was only 1 out of 10. We'll work on that average. I was pouring 5000 or so beers at Ballarat at the time or would have been happy to field your complaint and avoid the necessity of an online rant. The Blonde was pouring pretty well at Ballarat- sold out by 4, but Rachell zoomed a couple more kegs down by 5:30. Those were gone by 7:30. Obviously a very unpopular beer. Had some nice comments from fellow brewers and the Beer Diva on it, but they probably don't know what they're on about. It was fermented with 1762 at 22-24C so surprised you didn't pick up any Belgian characteristics. Maybe it would have been a nice accompaniment for those gourmet top shop burgers.
> 
> As for the pumps - yes we serve from metal kegs rather than casks, but it is pumped up from the cellar, not forced through like the electronic show taps in the UK.
> ...



First rule of dealing with complaints is not to get into a sarcastic rant yourself. Could have got to the bottom line of your comment without all that and everyone would have walked away happy. You may think otherwise but the person paying the wages, the customer, would have felt better. Does it really matter if you think they are a dickhead? Now you have lost at least one customer by belittling them. Lost for a while I would say and they will no doubt tell 10 who will tell 10 and so on. Customer service 101 its pretty basic but lots of people who deal with people forget it. Just my 2c don't give a **** really.


----------



## chunckious (23/1/12)

Rowy said:


> First rule of dealing with complaints is not to get into a sarcastic rant yourself. Could have got to the bottom line of your comment without all that and everyone would have walked away happy. You may think otherwise but the person paying the wages, the customer, would have felt better. Does it really matter if you think they are a dickhead? Now you have lost at least one customer by belittling them. Lost for a while I would say and they will no doubt tell 10 who will tell 10 and so on. Customer service 101 its pretty basic but lots of people who deal with people forget it. Just my 2c don't give a **** really.



+1

**** Ian's response reeks of arrogance. 
Luckily I judge them by their beers and not how far up their arse their heads are. B)


----------



## stuart13 (23/1/12)

Count Vorlauf said:


> Maybe it would have been a nice accompaniment for those gourmet top shop burgers.



Sorry for wearing work boots in your country club - we peasants think the Top Shop burgers are quite acceptable...


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (23/1/12)

Count Vorlauf said:


> Hi,
> Ian here. I'm one of the brewers at Holgate. Sorry you had a bad experience, but glad it was only 1 out of 10. We'll work on that average. I was pouring 5000 or so beers at Ballarat at the time or would have been happy to field your complaint and avoid the necessity of an online rant. The Blonde was pouring pretty well at Ballarat- sold out by 4, but Rachell zoomed a couple more kegs down by 5:30. Those were gone by 7:30. Obviously a very unpopular beer. Had some nice comments from fellow brewers and the Beer Diva on it, but they probably don't know what they're on about. It was fermented with 1762 at 22-24C so surprised you didn't pick up any Belgian characteristics. Maybe it would have been a nice accompaniment for those gourmet top shop burgers.
> 
> As for the pumps - yes we serve from metal kegs rather than casks, but it is pumped up from the cellar, not forced through like the electronic show taps in the UK.
> ...



You sir, are a wanker. I can't believe the brewery actually let you post that.

Does Paul know you are speaking on his behalf?

You have just lost more than 1 customer, I guarantee it..


----------



## bum (23/1/12)

Oh noes! Toes have been stepped on on the internet!

HTFU, guys. Good beer. Shut up.


----------



## RdeVjun (23/1/12)

Not sure if I agree bum, internetz is where pseudo- anon toe- stepping handbags are the everyday, whereas Count Vourlaf is purports to represent the brewer and the OP is obviously an aggrieved return customer with quite high expectations. If it was some random anon just whining after the fact that the beer wasn't the weak fizzy piss other pubs serve then I'd be inclined to agree that some hardening up would be in order but I support the OP's whinge- they've been there many times before, issue was raised with bar staff who seemed indifferent and perhaps inexperienced as related by the OP, and then there's the condescending and obnoxious 'brewer', but we don't know if that's actually the brewer's opinion, perhaps its the clerk's or the storeman's view. Anyway, it has lowered my opinion of Holgate, if that's what they wanted to happen then top marks, alas it seems I'm not alone.
I'd note that point of delivery issues seem to afflict so many Australian micros, so unfortunately this is really nothing new in the grand scheme of things. My own experience is that their ESB is not that reliable, on occasions it has been just superb, most others less so, sometimes very much less so. If I were the OP I'd go back and take the 'brewer' up on that offer of a pint- it would want to give instant wood or pouring the remains of the pint all over the condescending twat would be the only other possible outcome.


----------



## big78sam (24/1/12)

Fwiw I love the beers at holgate and have found the bar staff to get details wrong before.

I've always found Ian to be a good guy and generous with his time. For example he hosted the bad club for a swap and gave us a tour. I for one will be giving Ian and holgate the benefit of the doubt and not judging them based on one sarcastic post. The offer of a beer is more in line with my experience.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/1/12)

Sure, Ian's response could have been more tactful, but it can be hard to respond nicely to downright aggressive language such as "...Yuk!" "******* totally flat!" "idiot!" and "wot a fuckhead". Had the OP shown a bit of decorum then maybe Ian wouldn't have been as sarcastic in his response.

...'cause it's the heeeaat of the moment..


----------



## bum (24/1/12)

RdeVjun said:


> Not sure if I agree bum, internetz is where pseudo- anon toe- stepping handbags are the everyday, whereas Count Vourlaf is purports to represent the brewer and the OP is obviously an aggrieved return customer with quite high expectations. If it was some random anon just whining after the fact that the beer wasn't the weak fizzy piss other pubs serve then I'd be inclined to agree that some hardening up would be in order but I support the OP's whinge


All reasonable enough except that it isn't OP who is sooking about the response (and sooking is exactly what it is). Grown men unable to even watch someone else take an entirely provoked bro-knock.


----------



## chunckious (24/1/12)

The OP was a returning customer with a bad recent experience. Sure his rant was over the top but that doesn't take anything away by being snubbed by staff while questioning thier product. Ian should have known better and got straight to the free drinks and heads up bit. You cant please everybody.


----------



## edschache (24/1/12)

Can everyone stop drinking the Temptress so they can bottle some and send it up to not so sunny Queensland. 

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## Rina (24/1/12)

Would you want that free pint after that response?

OP clearly had high expectations based on previous good experiences and was after all a returning customer. Ian's free to bro-knock but he basically shit where he eats. Not very smart. Better to put it off to one bad day than get caught up in a proclivity to get defensive.


----------



## bum (24/1/12)

Chunkious said:


> Sure his rant was over the top but that doesn't take anything away by being snubbed by staff while questioning thier product.


Ian addressed this. I'm not going to say that sarcasm is the best way to deal with it but accepting OP's claims about the products undisputed means publicly accepting them as _being founded_ - something Ian clearly disagrees with. 

This 'customer is always right' stuff is an absolute load of shit.


----------



## bum (24/1/12)

Rina said:


> Would you want that free pint after that response?


Free beer? 

YUCK!

EDIT:


Rina said:


> OP clearly had high expectations based on previous good experiences and was after all a returning customer.


And yet this didn't factor into OP's post at all. He just started spouting like a recalcitrant child. All he deserves is what he got - a response in kind.

But, if we have a look backwards a little, this isn't I'm finding bothersome - it is all the pointless white-knighting. OP can fight his own battles (especially when he starts them).


----------



## chunckious (24/1/12)

bum said:


> Ian addressed this. I'm not going to say that sarcasm is the best way to deal with it but accepting OP's claims about the products undisputed means publicly accepting them as _being founded_ - something Ian clearly disagrees with.
> 
> This 'customer is always right' stuff is an absolute load of shit.



Right. So by not saying thanks for the feedback I'll look into it, give us a holla when next in. Ian has now tarnished the Holgate brand by creating this shit storm. After selling how ever many kegs that day and had 1 irrate customer he should have pulled his head in and not been so rightous on political stance.


----------



## Rina (24/1/12)

If it's out of some sort of malice **** that. If Ian wanted to be sarcastic and defensive at least send the guy a pm instead of telling the whole world. Short point OP had high expectations based on *previous experiences * it's the fault of the business not to live up to that past experience.


----------



## bum (24/1/12)

Chunkious said:


> Ian has now tarnished the Holgate brand by creating this shit storm.


I'm pretty sure Holgate's reputation is based on the quality (such that it may be) of their beers and not on a single response to a borderline illiterate's ramblings on one messageboard. As for this being a shitstorm - hardly. There's a sandstorm in some sensitive vaginas maybe.


----------



## chunckious (24/1/12)

Hehe


----------



## bum (24/1/12)

Rina said:


> If Ian wanted to be sarcastic and defensive at least send the guy a pm instead of telling the whole world.


Sure. I've personally received a number of such PMs from commercial brewers and this is probably a better way to go but anyone who lets this effect whether or not they buy a beer is a complete fuckwit. OP excluded, perhaps.


----------



## Rina (24/1/12)

You're white knighting Ian or rather a business. How is that any different? Basically Ian is stupid- it would of been better to say nothing at all.

Look based on the OP I would still buy\visit Holgate but have reduced expectations. Look I'm getting tired too. Just admit Ian lost it on this one.


----------



## bum (24/1/12)

Rina said:


> You're white knighting Ian or rather a business. How is that any different?


Because I'm not really talking about Ian (except where I have twice suggested that Ian's response may not have been the best) but how a bunch of soft sooks are reacting to his post.



Rina said:


> Just admit Ian lost it on this one.


While perhaps ill-advised, his response is entirely justified. OP is an ignorant dickhead trying to white-ant a good brewery.


----------



## the_new_darren (24/1/12)

I couldn't see anything wrong with the response from Holgate.

To me it seemed OP had the "issues"

tnd


----------



## brettprevans (24/1/12)

has anyone thoguht about the fact that ian might have been a little offended that his hard work was called shit. so I can see why he posted what he did.

unfortunately bum seems to be right about sensitive vaginas around here.


----------



## Rina (24/1/12)

Okay it's a free country Ian is free to say what he says. Like you say one poster's experiences nor one employee's response on this forum aren't going to ruin a business. All I'm saying since imo since Ian's response was 'ill-advised' it wasn't justified and I'll leave it at that.

Honestly the biggest sensitive vagina in this thread is Ian, sometimes you just have shit days at work and have to leave it at that.


----------



## Fourstar (24/1/12)

bum said:


> I'm pretty sure Holgate's reputation is based on the quality (such that it may be) of their beers and not on a single response to a borderline illiterate's ramblings on one messageboard. As for this being a shitstorm - hardly. There's a sandstorm in some sensitive vaginas maybe.



Sums up my feelings about this thread. Spot on Bum.



citymorgue2 said:


> has anyone thoguht about the fact that ian might have been a little offended that his hard work was called shit. so I can see why he posted what he did.
> unfortunately bum seems to be right about sensitive vaginas around here.



Ian's comments were also prefaced with an apology, a small rant followed by a peace offering. I like to call this "the apology sandwich".

You can try and act tough and mighty behind a keyboard or telephone and rant like a lunatic without any logic whatsoever but in most instances you are the one that ends up looking like the idiot. You will find real customer service doesn't always begin with the customer saying jump followed by a response of how high? Unless you're a pimply 15 year old at an undefined take-away chain used to having burgers thrown in your face because there is not enough mayo on them (yes i have seen this happen). These people should be directed to the door 99% of times.

My experiences with customer service is if you kick and scream like a child, you should be treated like one. "Go and sit on the naughty step and think about what you have done" as far as I'm concerned. 

If you formulate a realistic argument, state logical issues and have some degree of tact you will almost always find the response you are seeking.

This thread has not jaded my view on Holgate but rather strengthened my feelings on the way they deal with vicious slandering of their products, establishment and staff. It would have been another yawn-fest and typical unemotional response if it stayed PC. Its all well and good to let the customer think they are right 99% of the time but sometimes things need to be said otherwise. I believe in this instance the correct response has been given.


----------



## Count Vorlauf (24/1/12)

Sorry for the sarcasm, it's an inherited trait. Let me reiterate - I apologise that he had a bad experience and hope he comes back so we can improve on it. I'll shout him a pint to make up for the flat one he got. And, yeah, it got by back up because we threw all we had into that Blonde and have had nothing but good feedback so far. 

Speaking on my behalf, not the owners.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## esssee (24/1/12)

Just my opinion, but isn't this what we want? A local brewer who is passionate about his beer, and who is good enough to even respond to criticism. Not everyone is going to like a product, but I suppose you can only try to please the majority of people.

In my experience, I would suggest that the Brewhouse needs 1 or 2 more staff on a Sunday (when I usually go), as it can be quite a wait for a beer. Other than that, I love the place.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/1/12)

Thank God , end of story.  BTW I want a free pint too.  
Nev


----------



## the_new_darren (24/1/12)

and me


----------



## chunckious (24/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> BTW I want a free pint too.



Why do you think that we are posting on this thread.....we want Hopinator!!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/1/12)

Has the Belgian Blonde made it into bottles?
Each forum member who has posted in the thread should be sent a case, so we can get to the bottom of this whole debacle.


----------



## DU99 (24/1/12)

don't we all have a bad day now and then.for people that work in a customer service area,they tend to get the most abuse from people that the product/service is not to their liking.Ian has aplogized let's move on..


----------



## going down a hill (24/1/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Has the Belgian Blonde made it into bottles?
> Each forum member who has posted in the thread should be sent a case, so we can get to the bottom of this whole debacle.




I agree.


----------



## MarkBastard (24/1/12)

esssee said:


> Just my opinion, but isn't this what we want? A local brewer who is passionate about his beer, and who is good enough to even respond to criticism. Not everyone is going to like a product, but I suppose you can only try to please the majority of people.



I agree. If anything this thread has made me want to go to this venue and drink their beers. I love the way it was handled.

I've seen really fair criticisms directed at businesses in the past and the businesses just go CRAZY at the customer, when the customer was being articulate and just giving fairly dispassionate feedback. That isn't what's happened here. Consumers have it in their heads that they're always right. **** that, they're most likely wrong and dumb. The way this was handled was awesome I reckon.


----------



## brettprevans (24/1/12)

since this thread is pretty much dead/concluded but people seem to keep posting, im taking this to mean that the purpose is to continue bumping the words 'holgate' in latest threads so its imprinted into our brains at a subconcience level and we all go there to drink. you know that addage, all publicity is good publicity....

so, bump.....


oh and PS on a completely unrelated topic (b/c this thread is now derailed). when i was making my wit last week, all i could think of was the holgate white ale. yum


----------



## QldKev (24/1/12)

I'm only posting in this thread incase we all do get sent some beer


----------



## Fourstar (24/1/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> oh and PS on a completely unrelated topic (b/c this thread is now derailed). when i was making my wit last week, all i could think of was the holgate white ale. yum



... and while I was bumping uglies with SWMBO, all i could think of was blending some of the nut brown ale with temptress. Mmm.. delicious lady boy. Wait, what?


----------



## brettprevans (24/1/12)

Fourstar said:


> ... and while I was bumping uglies with SWMBO, all i could think of was blending some of the nut brown ale with temptress. Mmm.. delicious lady boy. Wait, what?


damn u 4* I just spat my water out laughing at that. you can talk about your ladyboy experiment at the next club meeting

edit: now ian if holgate make a ladyboy beer remeber where you got the name and idea from and send a couple kegs 4*'s way. which we will then decent upon his place and drink merrily.


----------



## Fourstar (24/1/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> edit: now ian if holgate make a ladyboy beer remeber where you got the name and idea from and send a couple kegs 4*'s way. which we will then decent upon his place and drink merrily.



It already exists. Its a secret squirrel code to ask at the Holgate Bar. http://craftypint.com/beer/beer/holgate-ladyboy/


----------



## jayahhdee (24/1/12)

Regardless of any sarcasm in Ian's initial response, it won't stop be buying drink and promoting their beers to friends because I enjoy them. 

If someone is going to come in here and start throwing shit around like the initial post, expect it to get thrown back, it is the internetz after all.


----------



## Moz (24/1/12)

QldKev said:


> I'm only posting in this thread incase we all do get sent some beer



Me too! 

I see a few QLDs have posted, maybe they could just put a free keg of this (possibly) flat beer (without the whatever yeast characteristics it's supposed to have) on at Archive? 

I'm in.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (24/1/12)

Roadtrip would be noice.....


----------



## lastdrinks (24/1/12)

I'll have a free pint or two of the shithouse Belgian Blonde but only if its served by the indifferent fukwit. 

thanks


----------



## chefeffect (24/1/12)

Love the joint, great food too! Hospitality is a ruff slog sometimes especially dealing with snooty customers who think they are better than the chefs/staff/brewers, ahhh go Ian.


----------



## chunckious (24/1/12)

Right....this shit just got personal.


----------



## Jace89 (24/1/12)

Ill take some ESB thanks


----------



## sim (24/1/12)

lastdrinks said:


> I'll have a free pint or two of the shithouse Belgian Blonde but only if its served by the indifferent fukwit.
> 
> thanks



Man, seriously, barkeeps get it so ruff. With that kind of attitude your just one more obnoxious prick in sea of faces. I say be nice to them even when theyre not to you.


----------



## geoffd (24/1/12)

I have to add my 2c typo this thread,

right or wrong on service / pruduct quality your first poort of call is to have the decency to allow the company to redeen itself in private before a public airing. to err is human to forgive devine.

This thread primarily raises the ongoing issue of oversight, of the lack of supervision of both courtesy & defamation.
Time afer time on AHB there are comments that are deeply abusive, insulting and offensive that to the vast majority of online forums would result in either temporary or permanent hiatus, the swear word in my signatiure is taken with poetic licence before I get a side swipe. A bit of respect is in order IMO, there are ways & means of addressing problems & an internet rant is by far an extreme avenue, questionably harsher than a court action. I'm not taking sides on this issue, just saying the Mods need to start getting the website in order & start monitoring the threads. You are not just talking to your buddy at a bbq here you are talking to the entire world.


----------



## DUANNE (24/1/12)

i really do hate holgate. one of my favourite beers is the nut brown and the mongrels didnt see fit to bottle any,bloody unfair if you ask me. now do i get a free pint?


----------



## brettprevans (24/1/12)

If I swear lots can we close this thread.
Here I go....
Alcohol free days, abstenance, tea totteler, braumeister lol, vb is great etc etc.

Close tge thread.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (24/1/12)

Father Jack said:


> I have to add my 2c typo this thread,
> 
> right or wrong on service / pruduct quality your first poort of call is to have the decency to allow the company to redeen itself in private before a public airing. to err is human to forgive devine.
> 
> ...



couldn't have said it better mate, very good points, most companies I've ever raised issues with that were valid were always resolved.


----------



## the_new_darren (24/1/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> If I swear lots can we close this thread.
> Here I go....
> Alcohol free days, abstenance, tea totteler, braumeister lol, vb is great etc etc.
> 
> Close tge thread.




you are an fcuking ucnt. How dare you say VB is great. Its not even owned by an Australian Company

Presumably Holgate is a group of Aussie brewers?

Ian doesn't sound Chinese or Indian.

The beers would obviously cheaper if they were and the service then.....well....bloody aussie dickhead


----------



## enuun (24/1/12)

well the only way the threadstarter can get over it is to continuously drink VB or something similar
that way, it is consistently bad so he ain't got nothing to swear about no more.
Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## bradsbrew (24/1/12)

Father Jack said:


> I have to add my 2c typo this thread,
> 
> right or wrong on service / pruduct quality your first poort of call is to have the decency to allow the company to redeen itself in private before a public airing. to err is human to forgive devine.
> 
> ...


Ok. But the OP has informally addressed the problem to the immediate representitive of the company being the bar staff, this was met with arrogance and rejected as an uninformed complaint. The OP then decided to make it more public and was once again met with arrogance from the manufacturer and rejected because all the other kegs at another venue were fine and recieved positive feedback. Not once has the company representative said they would look into as to why these beers were flat and missing the character that have been identified in other kegs from the same batch. I have had bad bottles from craft breweries and I am sure that it should not be disregarded that it is possible that a bad keg could be served and the same goes for a flat keg being served.
I am not taking sides at all and the OP could be a brewer with a bad pallette but they could also be a great judge of a beer in this style, they could also just be a client that was treated badly by bar staff and gives the company a spray because of this. 
Really the brewer may be passionate but should be able to conduct themselves in a proffessional manner and could of sent a PM to the OP and addressed this matter better. IMO this company does not want constructive feedback on their product and service, they only want positive and praise and this will not help a company grow!
Maybe they should contact the Murrays staff and see how to deal best with complaints.

Cheers


----------

